# Paul components Cranks DO fail



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

The saga of the busted crank continues.


I finally got ahold of the shop. This was after a month of trying. They said that they have stopped production because of metal failure and that there were "problems." They also said that they would not have the new cranks in stock for 2 months at least. Then they would replace the left but not the right. 

This is what I get for going off brand--any new crank ideas? Sugino looks nice.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Sugino 75. Best bang for buck value (although they have risen in the past few years.) Goes well with either the stock ball/cup Sugino bottom bracket, a Campy road BB (providing it's a symmetrical axle) or if you want to go all out a Phil Wood.

The whole situation sucks but at least they are doing something about it.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

another vote for Sugino 75, have been running mine for 4 years, also they are almost perfectly round so chain tension is easy to set and consistent


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

*I am biased*

I am biased as I have White Industries ENO cranks on both of my single speeds but I like the look of them.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

The White Industries do look cool but I see a couple issues in this case:

1. Another small brand. Granted these have been around longer than the Pauls have been and probably exposed to more abuse being they were intended as SS mtb cranks.

2. Proprietary chain ring. Instead of a 144 bcd track chain ring (which are available from at least a dozen manufacturers and have been made for decades) you have to deal with a single manufacturer in a limited number of sizes. Not an issue if you have one gear you prefer and don't change around often.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I like my Miche Primato, though they might me a touch more.


----------

